

Your Personal $849 Underwater 'Drone' - wikiburner
http://www.cnn.com/2013/11/06/tech/innovation/underwater-drones/

======
jeffehobbs
I (too-quickly) read this headline as "underwear drone" and I was like alllll-
riiiiight.

